# Oakland Technical High School



## inaka (May 20, 2012)

Took a few shots this AM, feel free to C&C them.
Cheers.

1. 



Tech Front Columns by InakaMike, on Flickr

2.



Hand Rail by InakaMike, on Flickr


3. 



Entry Gate by InakaMike, on Flickr


4.



Morning at Tech by InakaMike, on Flickr


These are just three of a larger set. 

*Here's is the entire set I posted on Flickr:*
Oakland Technical High School - a set on Flickr


----------



## bs0604 (May 20, 2012)

nice processing.  A little haloing in the first 2 pics. Is this in Oakland California?


----------



## inaka (May 20, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> nice processing.  A little haloing in the first 2 pics. Is this in Oakland California?



Thanks for the feedback. Cheers.
Yeah, Oakland, California.


----------



## EDL (May 20, 2012)

Nice processing, the colors are nice, but there's something about the way the building looks in #1 and #4, like one side is leaning backwards.


----------

